# Elk / Antelope Pastrami



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Elk / Antelope Pastrami
So I decided to experiment a little in the “meats” world. I love pastrami, so I decided to try it. I had some antelope and elk in the freezer, so I said what the heck. It turned out fantastic. It seemed that the Elk took on more of the flavor than the antelope for some reason. Either way, they were great. Here is the recipe that I complied from many different recipes online. I know that with pastrami, you want to use brisket. Which is way more fatty than and elk or antelope roast. Everyone was saying to take it up to 185-195 deg. for brisket. I figured I didn’t need to go so high due to the lack of fat in the meat. I didn’t need to render as long. So I took it to a med rare. Here are my results. 


Brine
1-1/4 gallon water
1 1/4 cup kosher salt
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup brown sugar
4 tsp pink salt (sodium nitrite)
12 cloves garlic, crushed ( I used dehydrated )
1/4 cup pickling spice (McCormick)
You will need enough brine to cover the meat.


For the rub:
coarsely ground Pepper
ground Coriander
Spicy Mustard of your choosing



Combine all brine ingredients in a large pot. Bring to a boil and stir until salt and sugar are dissolved. Let cool to room temp. Place meat in the brining liquid. Make sure it is fully submerged. I vacuum seal mine. Refrigerate for 6-10 days. Remove meat from brine, and rinse with cold water. Dry with paper towels. Slather the surface of the meat with your spicy mustard to help stick the rub. Coat the brisket with the rub generously. Smoke at 200 Deg. until you see a red bark like color/ texture on the outside. (about 135ºF internal temperature). Double wrap the brisket in foil really tight. Return to smoker. Continue smoking until pastrami is 145-150 Deg. Allow meat to rest half an hour under a towel.



.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Oh my! That looks amazing!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Good Stuff! I've made pastrami a few times from Mule Deer and Elk. Both turned out awesome. I've got a few older roasts in the freezer that would be perfect for another batch.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Looks awesome. I'm going to have give this a try with some Bison brisket I've been saving

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Dang - that looks incredible! Thanks for sharing!


----------

